
Classified Search Engine Seeking Growth and Marketing Cofounder - winddude
I&#x27;m Lawrence from AutoMudo.io in Victoria, BC. AutoMudo.io is a vehicle classified search engine, that lets users search multiple popular classified sites to find the perfect vehicle.<p>We&#x27;re looking for a non-technical growth &amp; marketing cofounder<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;automudo.io<p>We’re building the most comprehensive automotive classified search engine that lets car shoppers search multiple classified sites. We had this idea when we got frustrated of searching multiple classified websites.<p>I&#x27;m a former senior full stack developer in the fin-tech and ad-tech industries. I was previously at 2 ad-tech companies and before that the largest online payment provider in Canada. I&#x27;ve already built the backend and front end of the website, and generate some organic traffic with little to no marketing.We’re looking for someone with growth and marketing experience who can join as an equal cofounder to drive user acquisitions, ad revenue, and brand. We&#x27;re very happy to work with someone remotely, but would prefer you be based in North America.<p>If you&#x27;re interested email me at lawrence@automudo.io.
======
winddude
[https://angel.co/company/automudo-
io/jobs/729392-marketing-a...](https://angel.co/company/automudo-
io/jobs/729392-marketing-and-growth-cofounder)

